# The Birth of Eurasia



## Venusian Broon (Aug 22, 2020)

I have just started reading _By Steppe, Desert, & Ocean: The Birth of Eurasia _but I'm just posting this to say it's working up to be a fantastic read. 

The book is by Barry Cunliffe and has loads of maps, pictures and diagrams and (so far!) a fantastic writing style as he takes on the formidable task of trying to summarise and describe what we know of human prehistory and history of Eurasia from 10.000 BCE to 1300 CE. Not too academic but with detail. Also I like the focus on cultures, technologies and societies and how they interactered with geography and climate, rather than specific events. 

Will return after I finish it to say if I fully recommend it!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 22, 2020)

I've enjoyed some of his other books - _Britain Begins_ is probably closest to what you're reading. I have _Steppe, Desert, Ocean_ and a couple of his others on my wishlist. 



Venusian Broon said:


> I like the focus on cultures, technologies and societies and how they interactered with geography and climate



You may also like _Origins: How the Earth Shaped Human History_ by Lewis Dartnell, which covers an even wider remit, yet manages to be an accessible and enjoyable read, too.


----------



## Ori Vandewalle (Aug 22, 2020)

Venusian Broon said:


> ...human prehistory and history of Eurasia from 10.000 BCE to 1300 CE.



Wow, that's quite a range.


----------



## Venusian Broon (Aug 22, 2020)

Ori Vandewalle said:


> Wow, that's quite a range.


It's definitely just a 'breathless' summary. We race through individual subjects in just one or two pages! And there will, no doubt, be some areas he's skimped on. But I noted that he has given 32 pages of further reading recommendations at the end if you want to dig deeper.


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Aug 23, 2020)

Barry Cunliffe is a great author!
I'd also recommend Steven Mithen's _After The Ice, _which for my money is the best of them all. He's an exceptional author.


----------



## Venusian Broon (Aug 23, 2020)

Stephen Palmer said:


> Barry Cunliffe is a great author!
> I'd also recommend Steven Mithen's _After The Ice, _which for my money is the best of them all. He's an exceptional author.


Totally agree with that recommendation. Read that years ago and loved the approach he took.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 23, 2020)

When I was a teenager I benefited from Henrik Willem Van Loon's books.  The 'Lives' and 'Tolerance' in particular.


----------

